# Luxury interior design decoration ideas



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Of the 7 threads you have started, most are requiring YOUR input on design, not OURS. We can't sit here on a forum and tell you what you like or dislike. Go shopping. Hire a designer, then do it yourself.


----------



## blackoutcurtain (8 mo ago)

Are you looking for luxury interior design decoration ideas? The curtains and blinds is the best of interior decoration. These window coverings are easy to install and can be cut to size to fit any window. These curtains are perfect for blocking out light and noise. The curtains are made of a thick material that will keep the cold out during the winter months. These window treatments make your home look beautiful.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My vision of luxury is a La-Z-Boy recliner and a big TV. I can’t stand trendy uncomfortable furniture.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Maybe its time to ban this poster.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

just open a Pinterest, it gives a lot of nice ideas


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@StanMoller Sounds like an excerpt from a fashion magazine. OH, are you just spamming the site. Sorry.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Dario Olsen duh, you aren't wrong, it's just this thread seems to be a magnet to spammers with little to no constructive information.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

What exactly do you mean by luxury design? You should first pick a style you like and then make it luxury if you have enough funds. You can find ideas for a style anywhere from pinterest to twitter.


----------

